# the Capital LH & SLH & Eastern LH & SLH joint show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, what a fantastic day we had yesterday at the joint shows, Polo did great being in his first Imperial classes and won them both, he lost the BOBs to the lovely Pink Panther, but this show grand, Imperial and Oly winners were considered for BIS and in the end it was between Polo and Pinky for SLH Neuter and Pinky got it by a whisker, going on to win overall in one show then Best of the best (winner of one show against the winner of the other show).

Now for Dibdabs, she excelled, winning both her Oly's, both her BICs, a Red card day in one show, then went on to BIS Pedigree Pet in both shows, the only thing she lost out on was Best of the Best HHP as the judge gave it to the Non Ped, it was an amazing day.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the great results for Polo and Dibdabs :thumbup:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Amazing! Well done all!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

I was there as a member of the public  I was sure it was Polo! Such a stunning cat, my OH fell in love with him and now wants an MC!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

alixtaylor said:


> I was there as a member of the public  I was sure it was Polo! Such a stunning cat, my OH fell in love with him and now wants an MC!


There were 2 pinks next to each other Polo was the one on the right as you looked into the penns


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Polo is just beautiful!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Steverags said:


> There were 2 pinks next to each other Polo was the one on the right as you looked into the penns


Thought so! The white/cream is such a gorgeous colour.


----------

